# SLP Vs. Borla



## Yellow GTO (Jun 29, 2006)

I have an 04 Goat and was wondering if any of you could chime in on which cat-back exhaust is best for the money. I have stock headers and have no intention of changing the headers out (too much money and work). I like the sound of borla but I like the cost of the SLP. I was really wondering if any of you knew between the two, which had the better horse power increases. Sorry if this is covered somewhere else in this forum, but I didn't see it.
Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SLP sounds like crap. Borla is much nicer... but if money is a factor go to an exhaust shop and have a custom one made. It is usually cheaper.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

SLP = Crap. My friend has it on his 04 and everyone agrees my stock exhaust sounds better. SLP is a just a wee bit overrated, just a little better than stock it seems. Borla sounds nice and I've heard a lot of positive things said of Corsa also.


----------



## Yellow GTO (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the input! I bought a borla off of ebay today!


----------

